

Ask HN: What are your opinions on domain hacks like ViewSto.re or affordabl.es? - ChrisNorstrom

Are there any studies done that show if visitors trust or distrust domains without .coms?<p>All the .coms are taken for a domain I want but the domain hack version of it is available.
======
igaape
Go for it... History has proven that if your product / service is something
people want / need / use then it will get traction regardless of the domain
name. Being realistic most people know that .com domains are running out. And
once your company gains traction you can make a bid and buy the .com domain

